# french spanish tolls



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

is there a web site where if i put in a route it will come up with how much it will cost on the toll roads.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spanish tolls*

Try the AA site European tolls

http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/overseas/european_tolls_results.jsp?country=Spain


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Unless you are in a serious hurry and are quite happy to pay high for the privilege, I would recommend the RN and D roads in France and the N and C roads in Spain. Some are excellent and with nice stop off points.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Shuggy68 said:


> is there a web site where if i put in a route it will come up with how much it will cost on the toll roads.


Hi,

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/

Will work out the route and tolls for you (and a wealth of other options).


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

When we drove through Spain last September/October, there were loads of new State motorways that were toll free.

They must have been new, our satnav didn't know they were there!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Shuggy68 said:
> 
> 
> > is there a web site where if i put in a route it will come up with how much it will cost on the toll roads.
> ...


Maybe, but not so economically.

I just entered Calais to Benidorm, the permutation of routes I know reasonably well and it's economical route costs £180!

£20 max I'd say and for nothing if you are happy to "waste" a couple of hours.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

sideways said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > Shuggy68 said:
> ...


I've just put the same route in (Calais to Benidorm), using tolls on the shortest route and got the following:

Toll 16.15 GBP

If you want the most economical it gives a route where the toll cost is zero.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_n_Suzy said:
> ...


My sincere apologies. I was reading the fuel cost! The toll charge is underneath, albeit in tiny writing and it was nil. Definitely worth a look.


----------

